# Staubdichte Schalter



## Balou (4 Februar 2004)

Moin,

kennt jemand von euch einen Schalterhersteller der Knebelschalter für Einbaugehäuse Produziert die Gleichzeitig Staubdicht sind?

Wir haben bei und für jeden Antrieb einen Hand - 0 - Aotomatik Schalter vor ort in kleinen Schaltschränken.
Unser Problem ist jedoch wenn wir die Türen öffnen um Signale zu Kontrolieren zieht der Staub der auf den Gehäusen ligt in die Geräte und zwischen die Kontakte  FOLGE Automatik betrieb geht Hand nicht mehr weil Staub auf den Kontakten liegt.

Kollegen haben mir nun erzählt das es Schalter gab die mit Reedkontakten gearbeitet haben.
Wer kann mir agen wo es sowas noch gibt?

MfG

Balou


----------



## Oberchefe (13 November 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das nach der langen Zeit noch interessant ist, aber ich würde mal in Richtung Schalter für den EX-Bereich suchen,.


----------



## Limbo (13 November 2004)

Balou schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Problem ist jedoch wenn wir die Türen öffnen um Signale zu Kontrolieren zieht der Staub der auf den Gehäusen ligt in die Geräte und zwischen die Kontakte.



1. Dann fällt der Staub doch auch in die anderen Schaltgeräte.

2. Vor dem Öffnen den Schaltschrank oben abwischen. 

3. Einfach den Paketschalter mit einigen Lagen Mullbinde umwickelnund die Leitungen nach unten führen.


Habe früher viel mit Kohleförderung zu tun gehabt.
Da sind trockene Staubablagerungen elektrisch leitend;
nasse Staubablagerungen stark rostfördernd, und der richtige Staubgehalt in der Luft sogar explosiv.

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2004)

> 3. Einfach den Paketschalter mit einigen Lagen Mullbinde umwickelnund die Leitungen nach unten führen.



Ja , sowas habe ich auch schon mal gesehen-in Rußland,vor dem
Krieg............. :wink:


----------

